# Floriani Software Offers New Version Loaded with New Features And A New Platform



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Floriani Software is offering an updated version of its popular embroidery digitizing software, which is now called Floriani Total Control U. This program was designed for the home embroidery industry, but is powerful enough for professionals. 

With the new name comes a new platform that has the digitizing and editing tools you have come to love in the old version, as well as some exclusive new capabilities that will make your digitizing more intuitive and result in the beautiful embroidered works of art that the Floriani name is known for. This new version is free to all current owners of Floriani Total Control. 

Just a few of the new tools include a wave gradient fill pattern, wave color blend patterns, apply template layouts to designs, and apply fabric texture background to design. Also new is the ability to create name drops and button holes. 

A new photo stitch wizard allows you to take a photograph and render it in stitches. Users also now have the capability to add zig-zag, wave, twirl, pinch, and spherize distortion to objects. 

These are just a few of the great tools available. For more information and to view three videos which detail other features and explain the new version, go to Floriani Embroidery and Quilting.

For more information about Floriani Commercial Product’s full line of stabilizers, threads, and more, go to www.florianicommercial.com or call 865-549-5115


----------

